# Power Steering Fluid on 1999 Mitsubishi?



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Deleted. I forgot that Z has me on ignore. Ha.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow. nice. You must take really good care of it Z.

I would personally change it. Just my opinion. Take some out with the turkey baster and look at it, If it's brown or black color time to change it for sure. Should be a clear color. 

Power steering fluid like any other fluid for the car breaks down over time. Just my thoughts.

Happy New Year!!


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, I forgot to mention, the PS fluid in the reservoir now is dark reddish-brown, not quite black.
.
.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

jmon said:


> Wow. nice. You must take really good care of it Z.
> 
> I would personally change it. Just my opinion. Take some out with the turkey baster and look at it, If it's brown or black color time to change it for sure. Should be a clear color.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Some people claim I waste a lot of money by changing the oil every 3,000 miles or so (3x a year), but I've always believed it's cheap issuance and it pays off in the long run. So far so good. :biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You waste a lot of money by doing 3000 miles oil changes. And your time, which is priceless. 



Sure, go ahead and use TB to at least do partial PSF replacement. Though you know what they say - don't fix if it ain't brok.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow , Z , I need to do that _myself !_ Thanks for the idea !


PS: How's the body on that 20 year old vehicle ? AZ---I'm guessing _ZERO_ rust !:biggrin2:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

dd57chevy said:


> Wow , Z , I need to do that _myself !_ Thanks for the idea !
> 
> 
> PS: How's the body on that 20 year old vehicle ? AZ---I'm guessing _ZERO_ rust !:biggrin2:


Zero rust, but like so many vehicles in AZ, the sun just burns the sh*t out of paint jobs. The clear coat isn't clear anymore, it's like a permanent layer of foggy car wax before you buff it.
.
.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

ukrkoz said:


> You waste a lot of money by doing 3000 miles oil changes. And your time, which is priceless.
> 
> Sure, go ahead and use TB to at least do partial PSF replacement. Though you know what they say - don't fix if it ain't brok.


$12.50 for 5 quarts of oil, $7 for the filter, 30 minutes of time every 6 months, it's not a big expense.

I once told the 7 year old kid next door that changing the oil in your car is just about the only thing you can do and get all dirty and greasy, and your Momma won't get mad at you.

:vs_laugh:

.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ZZZZZ said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention, the PS fluid in the reservoir now is dark reddish-brown, not quite black.
> .
> .


By all means the fluid has passed it's prime, It's nearing failure.

Then when that happens, the pump vanes will fall apart, and lock it up, then you hear a belt squeal, before it burns up. 

So using a baster to remove the fluids, will work, but do it more than just once in the next thousand miles, because you cannot get all the bad fluid, it has to get diluted again and again, by fresh new.

Besides it gives you something to do besides nag the ol lady. :devil3:

They hate that.


ED


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I sent an email to Mitsubishi service. Hopefully they will respond and not ignore me like the last time I emailed them 7 years ago. 

:vs_laugh:
.
.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Sheesh, Z.................


I did oil changes every 3rd week, when I was doing 1200 miles a week, following 3 000 miles philosophy. 

THEN I DISCOVERED ROYAL PURPLE AND 10 000 MILES CHANGES. Hosanna!
Then I discovered Amsoil and 25 000 miles oil changes. My oil changes - with flush - were in about 80 bucks but! doing them in 5 times longer mileage, I actually saved money.


PS. Just messing with you and sheesh. Smile.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

ukrkoz said:


> Sheesh, Z.................
> 
> 
> I did oil changes every 3rd week, when I was doing 1200 miles a week, following 3 000 miles philosophy.
> ...


GOTCHA!!! NO SHEEESHING, AS THIS IS A DIY FORUM!! LOL. (remember your post on my thread on brakes about no sheeshing)

Geez, is OK, though.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Sheeez, Geeez, Louise!
.
.


----------



## Rgurleyjr (Jan 1, 2019)

Long time mechanic here. Unless you just want to or the fluid is extremely dirty, I see no need to regularly change ps fluid. I have owned a lot of older vehicles with high mileage and never replaced the ps or even brake fluid unless I replaced the pump or had to drain the system.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Handling of automotive fluids rage throughout multiple threads on multiple forums, and different people have different experiences. I can't say I've even changed power steering fluid but I do treat brake fluid as a consumable and change it even 3 years or so. My motorcycle calls for it every 2 years and it takes me about half and hour.


Some forums complain about some manufacturer's initial brake fluid, particularly Honda, which seems to turn very dark and almost gel-like after about a year.


----------

